# Treated Proctitis & Constipation and Gas Are Worst



## Peppermint317 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello:I need some help. I have been battling with proctitis (brought on by antibiotics) for several months now, and I finally got diagnosed a few months ago and treated. My GI dr. recommended Florastor to take since the other probiotic I was taking (Digestive Advantage) stopped working. Now it seems like the proctitis has cleared up, but the constipation and gas are now worst that ever. I am taking stool softeners, the Florastor, and tried to take Amitiza for the zillionth time. All this and I stil have to take Dulcolax just to be able to go to the bathroom. I was reading through some old posts, where someone said that you should still continue with your regular probiotic even with the Florastor because it is actually yeast not bacteria. I am wondering if this could be my problem.


----------

